
Ask HN: What can we do to corral digital advertising? - rayvy
After reading this story[1] I&#x27;m basically sick to my stomach of digital advertising. It&#x27;s a topic that&#x27;s often discussed on HN (i.e., digital advertising) in the context of &quot;I hate it&quot; or &quot;I wish they&#x27;d stop tracking me&quot;, etc. But what are some actionable steps to take (e.g., software to build, educational materials) that I&#x2F;we can create&#x2F;make to help fight the digital advertising beast? Because I don&#x27;t imagine this is going to stop anytime soon - if anything, I imagine it&#x27;ll just get worse.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;10&#x2F;23&#x2F;business&#x2F;media&#x2F;fever-advertisements-medicine-clorox.html
======
SeniorSenior
Please sue under the Americans with Disabilities Act: Ads trigger my micro-
seizures when they move, flash, grow, refresh, change, scroll, evolve, pop-up,
shout...

